# Detached Garage Increase Property Value?



## mitchell3411 (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm curious to know whether or not building a 400-500 sq.foot garage will increase the value of my property relatively well? Although this is not the only reasoning in building the garage myself as it would get put to good use!

I've read on a lot of other sites that it is dependant on the houses in your neighbourhood and whether or not they have garages as well as other comparisons.

I live in Georgetown, and in respect to other homes within close vicinty of mine my property is much different than all other properties. My lot is 3 to 4 times larger than any other property near me (20,000 sq.ft), which makes me think that most people that would think of purchasing my home down the road are ones that like to yard work and do a lot of activities outside (with the size of new home builds, I think most people spend 95 percent of their time indoors while at home).

So I believe that my property would attract only certain people, because what comes with a bigger property is spending more time shoveling/plowing the driveway (can fit at least 6 vehicles in my driveway), mowing the lawn, raking leaves, etc. 



What do you think? Does my train of thought make sense in regards that a detached garage will make my property an easier sell (and increase value) regardless of the properties in my neighbourhood?


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

It all comes down to what the buyer wants. Let's say an Eco-friendly family is interested (they only have bicycles) a garage is worse...then there is the guy who has three collector sports cars, you don't have enough garage space.

There is no right answer sorry.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

Agree, there is no right answer. Same applies to having a pool vs not having one - not everyone is attracted by the same features. 

If you need the garage and will make good use, then build it. I assume you are not moving out tomorrow so even if it does not add value today, it will eventually be offset later on.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

How long do you see yourself staying there? If it is a relatively short period it may not be worth it. If a long period (or maybe 'forever') then more so. 
If you do proceed and particularly if you are staying, put some thought into it - is it viable and is there merit to going the extra cost of an attached garage, perhaps extending length to provide a workshop? Think of the microclimate you create wrt the remaining space - putting it in the back on the south side will cast shade for the balance of the yard while putting it on the north side can create a warm and sheltered growing & patio space for outside living, etc.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Based on experience around my area (SE Mississauga), the largest lot would sell easily, based upon that fact alone. Next step would be the construction of a McMansion filling most of it up!


----------



## mitchell3411 (Jan 18, 2017)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> How long do you see yourself staying there? If it is a relatively short period it may not be worth it. If a long period (or maybe 'forever') then more so.
> If you do proceed and particularly if you are staying, put some thought into it - is it viable and is there merit to going the extra cost of an attached garage, perhaps extending length to provide a workshop? Think of the microclimate you create wrt the remaining space - putting it in the back on the south side will cast shade for the balance of the yard while putting it on the north side can create a warm and sheltered growing & patio space for outside living, etc.


I was thinking of an attached garage, the only catch is the layout of the house. The man door would either come into the upstairs livingroom or dining area. It's a traditional bungalow, approx. 1100 sq feet, not much room to work with.

I also have my front and side yard segregate completely from the back yard by a fence the wraps around and closes off the backyard (I only have one neighbour so my side yard is huge).

That's why I figured a detached is best way to go with the amount of space I have in the parking area.


----------



## mitchell3411 (Jan 18, 2017)

Dilbert said:


> Based on experience around my area (SE Mississauga), the largest lot would sell easily, based upon that fact alone. Next step would be the construction of a McMansion filling most of it up!


I like that thinking, I may consider additions to the house down the road to widen the house. Fairly narrow but long.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Personally, I don't know why anyone wouldn't want a detached garage and it would make the home more attractive to buyers.

Unlike a pool which requires a lot of maintenance, fencing and liability insurance and has an annual cost to it, a garage requires nothing.

It can be used for any kind of storage or made into an outdoor patio/play area or oversize garden shed.

I would think you would recover the costs if you didn't overpay for the construction.

I would consider a well maintained garage as useful and valuable footage.


----------



## mitchell3411 (Jan 18, 2017)

I have to agree with you, while one person may use it for keeping an extra vehicle, the next may be a woodworker or just have a lot of stuff to store.

I do plan on constructing the entire building myself, and running electricity with its own breaker in the building.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I knocked down a decrepit garage with no foundation and built a new one (detached). As I recall, my property taxes did go up the next time they were assessed, but not by much. 

As one who has experienced a garage fire (due to a short in a timer) I strongly recommend a detached garage.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

I do to, I can't see anyone not wanting that space.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

mitchell3411 said:


> I do plan on constructing the entire building myself, and running electricity with its own breaker in the building.


We had a home with a big brick detached garage that matched the house.

It only had a couple of lights in it, so we had an electrician upgrade our home panel and run a line underground in conduit to the garage, which had it's own separate panel.

If someone wants to ever use welder, air compressor, heater,.............it adds a lot of value to the garage space.

I also prefer a garage to be detached if there is any work done in it. Exhaust fumes, fire......are a danger.

I don't miss my old houses nearly as much as I miss their garages. 

Had many a good time in the garage with friends........fooling around with something.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

It may increase the value of the property but not nearly as much as it would cost to build. If you plan on staying there for 10 years go ahead and build the garage but if you are planning on selling in the near future no.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Will have to spend more to buy clutter to fill garage. Most garages are for clutter not cars


----------

